# Tour de Julian, Sat & Sun Nov 10th & 11th, 2007. Road & MTB rides.



## richwolf (Dec 8, 2004)

Well the Palomar Challenge is wrapped up and has been put to bed.
R&B Bicycle Club's next event is the Tour de Julian to be held at Menghini Winery, 2 miles out of Julian.
Dates are Saturday and Sunday November 10th and 11th, 2007
Road rides of 28, 40 and 55 miles on Saturday.
MTB rides of 11 to 22 Miles on Sunday.
On site camping available at Menghini Winery both Friday and Saturday nights.
Ride fee includes ride, rest stops, colorful t-shirt and Julian Pie and Ice cream along with refreshments after the ride. A portion of the proceeds go to the newly opened Santa Ysabel open space preserve volunteer fund.
For more information go to: http://www.julianactive.com/tour de julian.htm


----------

